# New owner



## Boshy (18 d ago)

Hi,

just picked up a 2011 1.8 roadster to replace an old MGF. first impressions very good and a significant upgrade from my last car.

will mainly be a summer fun car, but on daily duties temporarily whilst waiting for a new lease.

Based in Wiltshire UK.

cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Boshy, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi welcome


----------

